# Outside Camp Kitchen



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

I just picked up a 2003 27RBS and have not had an RV in several years. The question I have is the propane hookup on the outside kitchen. The connection appears to be the propane quick connect like on my house grill but I don't see a regulator. Does this in fact hook to a 20 lb propane cyl with no pressure reducing regulator? Thanks for the help.








hotcap


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It does indeed.
The propane tanks on the trailer tongue have a regulator there that takes care of the entire system.


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

OK thanks. I went ahead and took the burner lid off and there is a regulator right before the burners. On the unit I have the outside kitchen is not hooked into the main system propane tanks. It has a seperate hose hooked to the burners to connect to external 20 lb propane quick connect. Thanks for the help.
hotcap


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hotcap said:


> OK thanks. I went ahead and took the burner lid off and there is a regulator right before the burners. On the unit I have the outside kitchen is not hooked into the main system propane tanks. It has a seperate hose hooked to the burners to connect to external 20 lb propane quick connect. Thanks for the help.
> hotcap
> [snapback]124869[/snapback]​


Would love to see a picture of this as all previous Outbacks have had the propane piped to the side of the trailer and a quick connect fitting. Then there is a hose that from the outside kitchen that plugs into the main (and regulated system).

Who make the outside stove top that is on your trailer??


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> hotcap said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks. I went ahead and took the burner lid off and there is a regulator right before the burners. On the unit I have the outside kitchen is not hooked into the main system propane tanks. It has a seperate hose hooked to the burners to connect to external 20 lb propane quick connect. Thanks for the help.
> ...


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok let me look closer - I bet I may have missed a quick connect fitting- thx

ahah- back--- it helps if one bends over and looks underneath- found the rascal and appreciate the help. Bending over is not as much fun as it was 50 yrs or so ago-







-hotcap


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Not to highjack the thread but... I made the mistake of leting the Destroyer(remember my 4yr DS) watch me hook this up last camping trip. This outing, had to remove a stick and a rock from the connection. Glad I didn't open the valve while he was watching.

Maybe I need to make a seperate post for his exploits.

Dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

HTQM said:


> Not to highjack the thread but... I made the mistake of leting the Destroyer(remember my 4yr DS) watch me hook this up last camping trip. This outing, had to remove a stick and a rock from the connection. Glad I didn't open the valve while he was watching.
> 
> Maybe I need to make a seperate post for his exploits.
> 
> ...


Mine came with a rubber plug that has the same dimensions as a normal quick connect fitting. To install or remove it I must slide the collar of the quick connect fitting back. It is a pain to get it in and out but it does keep the quick connect fitting clean.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We have the same pain in the arse plug, believe it or not... he got that thing out. Looking at it Friday, I think he was using the stick to get the rock to stay.

Not sure but I think he's the culprit of my bent front grey water tank handle. It's almost bent back to the black water tank handle, still works and is a little handier to operate.

Dave


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

On this subject. My '06 27RSDS has a quick coupler under the trailer to operate the outdoor kitchen. (anybody know why they don't just plumb it in permanetly?)

So I went to Camping World to get a hose and connector to also operate my BBQ from the same quick coupler. Guess what, household BBQs operate on a regualted psi of 2 lbs and RVs operate their propane equipment on a regualted psi of .7 psi. The quick coupler for the outdoot kitchen is regulated at .7 psi. It takes a special RV BBQ!

I could plumb one in up at the bottles and may do that. It only takes about $500 worth of fittings.

The things you don't learn when you start out to do a 5 minute job.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Swany said:


> Guess what, household BBQs operate on a regualted psi of 2 lbs and RVs operate their propane equipment on a regualted psi of .7 psi. The quick coupler for the outdoot kitchen is regulated at .7 psi. It takes a special RV BBQ!


The folks at the RV supply store told me that, but I believe several members have piped some of the "travel" barbeques into the camp kitchen connector.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Swany said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what, household BBQs operate on a regualted psi of 2 lbs and RVs operate their propane equipment on a regualted psi of .7 psi. The quick coupler for the outdoot kitchen is regulated at .7 psi. It takes a special RV BBQ!
> ...


Yes, you can buy an RV BBQ that will operate off of the quick connector but the ones at the local camping world are too big (storage wise) and cost over $200.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hotcap said:


> Ok let me look closer - I bet I may have missed a quick connect fitting- thx
> 
> ahah- back--- it helps if one bends over and looks underneath- found the rascal and appreciate the help. Bending over is not as much fun as it was 50 yrs or so ago-
> 
> ...


Don't beat yourself up. First time I tried to use the outside stove, *I* couldn't find the quick connect! I bet I searched for 5-10 minutes before I got down on my kness and looked under the camper.









Dan


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh - me too. And then after I couldn't get it to light, I found the little lever...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Swany said:


> On this subject. My '06 27RSDS has a quick coupler under the trailer to operate the outdoor kitchen. (anybody know why they don't just plumb it in permanetly?)
> 
> So I went to Camping World to get a hose and connector to also operate my BBQ from the same quick coupler. Guess what, household BBQs operate on a regualted psi of 2 lbs and RVs operate their propane equipment on a regualted psi of .7 psi. The quick coupler for the outdoot kitchen is regulated at .7 psi. It takes a special RV BBQ!
> 
> ...


You can use a stand alone BBQ. You just have to remove the regulator from it first and run a hose directly to it from the quick connect.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> HTQM said:
> 
> 
> > Not to highjack the thread but... I made the mistake of leting the Destroyer(remember my 4yr DS) watch me hook this up last camping trip. This outing, had to remove a stick and a rock from the connection. Glad I didn't open the valve while he was watching.
> ...


Same here. Getting that plug back into the hole is a real fun time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > HTQM said:
> ...


Ahh, come on guys... it's not THAT hard!
And you DO want it in there.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

FYI, that quick connect that you have to bend over to see also has a shut-off valve. You don't have to bend over to see it, you have to lay down on your back and look up.









While you are under there, you will probably find your low point drains!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Humpty said:


> FYI, that quick connect that you have to bend over to see also has a shut-off valve. You don't have to bend over to see it, you have to lay down on your back and look up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And probably a big pile of fire ants.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Humpty said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, that quick connect that you have to bend over to see also has a shut-off valve.Â You don't have to bend over to see it, you have to lay down on your back and look up.Â
> ...


That would not be good

Don


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I contemplated hooking up an additional stand alone campstove to the outside stove outlet. I found it easier to just hook it up to the tank on the camper that wasn't in use. Purchase a 10ft hose extension which allows the stove to just make it to the edge of the awning when i am in need of it. I then have 4 burners to use with 2 of them being 30k btu burners to really get the heat if I am frying a turkey or fish. I don't use it often but it is available if necessary. I am prepared if i ever need to feed an army.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Humpty said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, that quick connect that you have to bend over to see also has a shut-off valve. You don't have to bend over to see it, you have to lay down on your back and look up.
> ...


No Fire Ants here in Oregon....you go ahead and keep them in your state.


----------

